# Plants for arid vivarium



## Amphiman (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm going to be making a rather large vivarium for Phyllomedusa sauvagi. They need no, or relatively little humidity; yet the viv could surely use some plants. So far i have mother-in-law's tongue in mind, and a desert rose that i picked up. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Theres about a million cool sedums out there


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Don't forget the bromeliads........

not your typical neos, but there are many arid dwelling Aechmeas, Tillandsias, and others that thrive in dry rocky areas.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I say get a Stapelia


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

There was a pretty cool little article in the New York Times a couple of weeks ago featuring terrariums with succulents.

June 2 2010, The New York Times. *Terrariums Make a Comeback*


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

There's also many small Aloe and Haworthia species....


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

I think it would be really cool to do a setup like this with an ant colony.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Good call on the Haworthia! I love those


----------



## Amphiman (Nov 8, 2007)

Thank you all for the help and suggestion. Most succulents for arid environments just seem to jabby and pointy for a frog that will undoubtedly be leaping all over the tank trying to capture food. I don't know.


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

I kind of missed the last post. Many Haworthia sp., and most Stapeliads are actually quite soft (they look spiny--but are soft to the touch). I find quite a few interesting species in Lowe's, Home Depot, and Target....


----------

